# Planted+ stopped working



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Are there other thing's also plugged into the same surge protector?
Maybe surge protector need's to be reset or is bad.
Have you tried plugging the light into another outlet?
Don't much like hearing about light fixture shooting craps so soon especially since I run one like it on larger tank.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

As long as your timer is on/off, and not trying to do some kind of dimming ramp, it should be fine for the power supply...

As for extending the life of Finnex fixtures, there are two things I can think of offhand that would cause unexpected short lifespan:

1) don't bury the power brick under a bunch of stuff deep in a cabinet, as this could lead to overheating. It doesn't need a huge amount of air, but tucked in the back of the cabinet with a bag of floss sitting on top of it isn't good for the supply.

2) while the Finnex lights are resistant to the occasional light splash, they don't seem to be resistant to heavy condensation.. I'd avoid using them inside a sealed canopy that ends up forming heavy raindrops on the lid.

3) OK, sure.. hitting it with a hammer, burning it and doing other obviously destructive things will cause a short lifespan... I don't think these count..


----------



## SDK (Jan 26, 2014)

mattinmd said:


> 3) OK, sure.. hitting it with a hammer, burning it and doing other obviously destructive things will cause a short lifespan... I don't think these count..


 So much for my plan to create a Mighty Thor themed aquarium....


----------



## Jcstank (Jan 3, 2015)

These power supplies run hot and mine was 132 degrees on the plastic case in open air. I'm not surprised that it hasn't lasted and probably the reason why the warranty is only good for 6 months. I had to modify mine with computer fans to get the temperature down to 85 degrees right off the transistor heat sink under that plastic case. The light itself is of good quality for the price; just the power supply in my opinion is the weak link.

Check with a volt meter to see if you have ~ 15 volts at the output end. If not and you have 120 volts at the plug than you have a failed power supply.


----------



## Vic4UF (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Today, I mailed the light back to AquaVibrant. Luckily I saved everything from the receipt and box it was mailed in. I thought Finnex would offer to send me a replacement, while they attempt to fix my light. In the meantime, I'm using an Aquasky and I'm going to try out a Current Plus to see which one I prefer. 

As for the power source, I did have a lot of equipment plugged into that single surge protector (canister, heater, Marineland light, timer and the Finnex). It was a generic surge protector from Home Depot. I use a Monster Inc. surge protector on my entertainment system. I'll look to buying a more reputable surge protector for my lights.

Does it matter if you turn off the light by the switch on top of the light or unplugging it from the outlet? What if you unplugged it before turning the light off manually? Wouldn't this be the same principle as a timer?


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

It's also the same principle as a power failure...

I don't know of any lights that have failure problems due to being on a timer. Lamp timers are not harmful to lights. Period. Incandescent and florescent bulbs can be damaged by excessive on/off cycling, but it doesn't matter to them how they get turned off and on. Switch, plug, timer, power failure, it's all the same. Don't set your timer to 15 minutes on, 15 minutes off, repeating all day (I don't think the fish would like that either).

There are a few lights out there that have remote controls that do dumb things like reset themselves to "off" when you cycle the power, but they won't be harmed by it. 

AFAIK, the Current Satellite Freshwater+ LED fixture remembers what the light was set to when the power went away, and resumes at the same setting when powered on.

I know the Finnex 24/7 remembers, although if it is in 24/7 mode it looses its sense of what time it is and goes to 6am when the power comes on.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic4UF said:


> Thanks for the replies. Today, I mailed the light back to AquaVibrant. Luckily I saved everything from the receipt and box it was mailed in. I thought Finnex would offer to send me a replacement, while they attempt to fix my light. In the meantime, I'm using an Aquasky and I'm going to try out a Current Plus to see which one I prefer.
> 
> As for the power source, I did have a lot of equipment plugged into that single surge protector (canister, heater, Marineland light, timer and the Finnex). It was a generic surge protector from Home Depot. I use a Monster Inc. surge protector on my entertainment system. I'll look to buying a more reputable surge protector for my lights.
> 
> Does it matter if you turn off the light by the switch on top of the light or unplugging it from the outlet? What if you unplugged it before turning the light off manually? Wouldn't this be the same principle as a timer?


Timers generally are not a problem for ps's as mentioned. Neitehr is plugging it in or out..

Surges on the other hand, fry ps's quite easily..at least cheaper ones..
But current switching ps's are usually dual voltage so it is less of a problem.

Sags have been known to knock out eletronics, though usually not ps soo much.. I've lost routers due to batttery backups "depleating" after a power outage.

In other words.. yours seems more like random ps failure..

That said you could hack in a dimmer unit and not use the timer.
It is fairly simple.

http://www.vozop.com/index.php/tc420-5-channel-programmable-led-time-dimmer-rgb-controller.html

just put it between the ps and the light...Use one channel. don't exceed 4A


----------



## Vic4UF (Jul 7, 2015)

Finnex's turn around was quick once they received my light. 

The tech emailed me the following: 

"I got your light fixed, but I want to ask you a question. It seems like someone tripped over the power cord and broke the plug. One of the wire is broke off inside the AC plug. I just want to let you know. Your light will be ship out tomorrow morning."

I know no one tripped over the cord because the tank is located in a corner away from everything else. I'm guessing since the power cord is short, the weight of the transformer put enough strain that it broke the plug. Wish Finnex gave the power cord more slack. Either way, I'm glad they fixed it. 

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Yeah, those cords are super short, I have to put mine on extension cords so I can get the brick somewhere supported.


----------

